# [KDE4] Instalación de KDE4 (abierto)

## JotaCE

Hola a todos lso hermanos gentoonianos:

Alguien podria escribir un howto sobre como instalar kde4, he seguido las instrucciones de gentoo overlay pero algo no funciona bien

De Antemano gracias!

----------

## cronwell

ahi hay un howto, 

esta en frances pero basta con leer los comandos, creo ke se entiende...

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_KDE4

saludos

----------

## JotaCE

Gracias por tu enlace

Segui las instruccion y/o comandos y creo que algo avance por lo menos tengo los ebuild de kde4 en local.

En seguida me da el siguiente error:

```
localhost jotace # emerge -av kde

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~kde-base/kdelibs-9999.4" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kdelibs-9999.4 (masked by: required EAPI -1, supported EAPI 0)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "kde-base/kde-9999.4" [ebuild])
```

Como lo soluciono?

----------

## cronwell

hola,

Agregaste los ebuild al /etc/portage/package.keywords/ ??

y si estan fuertemente enmascarados los puedes desmarcarar agrgandolos al /etc/portage/package.unmask..

eso si fijate  por el motivo que estan mask:

```
 kde-base/kdelibs-9999.4 (masked by: required EAPI -1, supported EAPI 0)
```

no cacho muy bien ke significara, pero no me suena muy bien. esop,

investiga mas al respecto..

saludos

----------

## JotaCE

agrege las lineas como me sugeriste a portage.unmask y esta fue la salida

```
localhost ~ # emerge -av kde

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =app-text/poppler-bindings-9999 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =app-text/poppler-9999 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =kde-base/qimageblitz-9999 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =app-misc/strigi-9999 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =x11-libs/qt-4.3.0_rc1 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =lib-ml/facile-1.1 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =sci-libs/indilib-0.4 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =net-voip/tapioca-qt-9999 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =net-libs/telepathy-qt-9999 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =media-libs/taglib-9999 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =dev-libs/soprano-9999 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: >=app-crypt/qca-2.0.0_rc4 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: >=app-crypt/qca-ossl-0.1_p20070904-r1 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =kde-base/plasma-extras-9999.4 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =kde-base/kde-9999.4 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =kde-base/kdeaddons-9999.4 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =kde-base/kdeutils-9999.4 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =kde-base/kdetoys-9999.4 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =kde-base/kdesdk-9999.4 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =kde-base/kdepim-9999.4 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =kde-base/kdenetwork-9999.4 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =kde-base/kdemultimedia-9999.4 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =kde-base/kdegraphics-9999.4 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =kde-base/kdegames-9999.4 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =kde-base/kdeedu-9999.4 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =kde-base/kdeartwork-9999.4 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =kde-base/kdeadmin-9999.4 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =kde-base/kdebase-9999.4 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =kde-base/kdepimlibs-9999.4 **

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =kde-base/kdelibs-9999.4 **

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~kde-base/kdelibs-9999.4" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kdelibs-9999.4 (masked by: required EAPI -1, supported EAPI 0)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or 

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "kde-base/kde-9999.4" [ebuild])
```

----------

## kropotkin

yo instale las versiones 3.9.algo

que era la ultima beta estable de kde4 creo, y la verdad no tiene ninguna gracia y tampoco es utilizable, solo perdida de tiempo   :Wink: 

----------

## sefirotsama

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> agrege las lineas como me sugeriste a portage.unmask y esta fue la salida
> 
> ```
> localhost ~ # emerge -av kde
> 
> ...

 

Sobre lo enmascarado, haré por ejemplo el siguiente caso:

 *Quote:*   

> --- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.unmask: =x11-libs/qt-4.3.0_rc1 **

 

En package.unmask debes poner solamente la versión:

```
=x11-libs/qt-4.3.0_rc1
```

En el package.keywords sí que deberias poner ** o ~arch o lo que sea que quieras poner:

```
=x11-libs/qt-4.3.0_rc1 **
```

Y con esto ya debería dejar de quejarse respecto al invalid atom. Asegurate que concorde la arquitectura aceptada con la desenmascarada.

No sé que significa la siguiente linia, pero sin duda deberias googlear pq parece requisito.

```
masked by: required EAPI -1, supported EAPI 0
```

----------

